# Houston we have lift off. Now what?



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello all,
I saw Benny get some lift with his wings today. Yay Benny!

I haven't posted anything about the birds lately but we had this breakthrough to share & a whole new set of concerns. He'e's still really unsteady on his feet. Poor baby's had a rough time lately. We've had a few vet visits. One for broken blood feathers (3), and a wellness checkup the next week that went wrong. He struggled, broke another feather that had to be pulled. I would have freaked out if i saw it! All of these were on the same wing, he's also broken his tail feathers. 

So today it was exciting, seeing him getting a few inches off the floor. After a moment of feeling proud of my baby I immediately went into motherhood mode. In what lasted less than a second, I thought about all the things that could hurt him now. As I said, he's really clumsy & has difficulty pooping. His foster mom said he was 6 months old when we adopted him from the shelter the end of August. So at 10 months shouldn't be thinking about making babies (or playing house with another bird). He can't be just an unsteady baby at this age. His balance issues are causing his injuries despite my best efforts to keep him safe.
We had him tested for neurological damage. 9 of 10 came back negative. The 10 we'll do another time, they didn't draw enough blood for it. They expect it to also to be good. So we still don't know what the problem is. All kinds of thoughts run though my head. Is he inbred? Is it his exposure outdoors at such a young age that has stunted? 

So back to the flying issue. 
I'll start off by saying the solution is a light wing clip. For his protection. I need to get my husband and vet on board. (Don't judge, not the place for it.)
He's got very uneven feathers on his wings. They've almost molted out of the severe clip he had. His foster mom knew about his development issues. She acknowledged them and thought it was just slow development. I think she just didn't give me a full explanation of his condition. Still my baby not "returning" him.
The right side has had 4 blood feathers pulled on the leading edge. He's also a short tailed parrot now. I doubt he'd fly well even without his balance issues. I think a light clip to prevent flight, but leave enough so he can feel lift. Once we know if he's going to (re)gain his balance we'll let his wings grow out.

So Yay for Benny. Now lets give you a trim & hold off on flying for now. We need build some strength, and hopefully some balance, by flapping those wings.

(forgot to get to the poop issue. Blah, Blah Blah, to long of a post)


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

How could I judge for something like that? That's what my gut told me to do with Beaker and it's exactly what I did, now he is a pro flyer


----------



## steveshanks (Aug 10, 2014)

He sounds absolutely adorable, how do not just hug him all day ;o).....We, in the past, have had to make difficult decisions with the birds and as long as your doing the best for the bird (Which you obviously are) your doing great.....Steve


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

I have no issues with clipping for safety, so obviously I'm in the camp that thinks this is a great idea. But especially for him, because it seems like he is going to need more "training wheels" time now that he's able to fly. And who knows, maybe he'll still outgrow this stuff and more safe flying practice time might just be the ticket, you know? I don't even know the little guy and I'm proud of him!


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks. 

He's really bonded to me. I think he views me as a parrent. Earlier I was giving my parrotlet some attention. He wanted to get to me & got a good 2 feet in the air. I think he surprised himself & likes it. He's been making some more attempts at it.


----------

